# Chael on celebrity apprentice



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

:laugh:

Is anyone watching it?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I've seen most if not all of the Apprentice shows other than the new season. I'll prolly check it out down the line. Arnold's bio is one of the best ones I've read though. If I had to pick one celebrity who made the American dream it would be Arnold. His adviser on the show is his nephew; Patrick. When his brother passed away from an unfortunate accident he brought his nephew from Austria and paid for his education.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> I've seen most if not all of the Apprentice shows other than the new season. I'll prolly check it out down the line. Arnold's bio is one of the best ones I've read though. If I had to pick one celebrity who made the American dream it would be Arnold. His adviser on the show is his nephew; Patrick. When his brother passed away from an unfortunate accident he brought his nephew from Austria and paid for his education.


I've been meaning to read Arnies bio. I think he's definitely up there with some of the most interesting life stories.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Spite said:


> I've been meaning to read Arnies bio. I think he's definitely up there with some of the most interesting life stories.


It's a fascinating read. He is the epitome of being "self made." Joe Weider helped Arnold immigrate to America and in return Arnold always championed him as a mentor and father figure. Out of loyalty Arnold never associated with rival gyms, magazine companies, or pursued supplement sponsorship with his name attached not until he passed on in 2013.


----------

